# Erste Inbetriebnahme einer CPU 314C-2 ptp



## DerPraktikant (29 Dezember 2008)

Hallo

Lange habt ihr nichts von mir gelesen, ab heute kann ich euch aber wieder mit haufenweise Fragen erfreuen, denn heute morgen wurde meine SPS geliefert. Wundersamerweise fehlten bei der Lieferung aber schon mal 4 Sensoren und etwa die Hälfte der Verbindungskabel und Stecker sowie Handbücher für CPU, Stromversorgung und SM338.

Mittlerweile habe ich zwar mithilfe unserer Telefonie-Werkstatt das meiste an Kabel irgendwie herbeigekriegt, und ich sollte jetzt an sich alles fertig haben um mein Programm auf die MMC in der CPU laden zu können. Dummerweise fehlt mir aber wie gesagt das entsprechende Handbuch (also nicht die Ausbildungsunterlage A5 zur Programmierung der CPU314). Auf dieser wird auf Seite 8 aber beim Thema "Urlöschen" erwähnt dass man im "Installationshandbuch" im Kapitel "In Betrieb nehmen" nachlesen soll.

Meine Frage ist nun die, was man bei der ersten Inbetriebnahme beachten soll? Das steht zwar sicher alles in diesem ominösen Installationshandbuch das ich nirgends finde, aber sicherheitshalber frage ich auch noch einmal hier nach.

220VAC Stromevrsorgungskabel ist an die SPS Stromversorgung Typ 5A angeschlossen mit Einphasenleiter, Neutral und Erde. Aus der Stromversorgung gehen dann zwei Kabel mit 24VDC in den entsprechenden Stromversorgungseingang der CPU314c-2, diese ist mit MPI Kabel und Adapter mit meinem Laptop verbunden auf dem mein Anwenderprogramm drauf ist, und eine neue MMC steckt auch in der CPU. Wie gehe ich nun vor?

Ich nehme an dass es in etwa folgendermassen sein soll:

1. Netzstecker in die Steckdose
2. CPU auf STOP
3. Schalter an der Stromversorgung auf I
4. Urlöschen der MMC (ist dies nötig?)
5. Simatic Manager starten und Hardware konfigurieren wie in der Ausbildungsunterlage A5 beschrieben
6. Anwenderprogramm auf die MMC laden

7. SPS auf STOP lassen
8. Siemens Stromversorgung Typ 5A wieder abschalten
9. MPI Kabel aus CPU herausziehen und mit TP177B verbinden (vorausgesetzt ich treibe einen passenden Stecker für dessen Stromversorgung auf)
10. MMC von der CPU in TP177B umstecken
11. TP177B mit WinCC flex 2008 compact konfigurieren
12. Siemens Stromversorgung Typ 5A wieder auf 0

13. MMC wieder in die CPU tun
14. CPU und TP mit MPI Kabel verbinden
15. Siemens Stromversorgung wieder auf I und die Anlage ist betriebsbereit (unter der Annahme dass sämtliche Sensoren und Aktoren vorhanden sind zu dem Zeitpunkt)

So, wenn jemand hier Fehler sieht, bitte sagt es mir oder verweist mich auf entsprechende Quellen die ich nicht gefunden habe bis jetzt. 
Danke im Voraus,

Euer Praktikant


----------



## jabba (29 Dezember 2008)

1. Netzstecker in die Steckdose
2. CPU auf STOP
3. Schalter an der Stromversorgung auf I
4. Urlöschen der MMC (ist dies nötig?) *NEIN*
5. Simatic Manager starten und Hardware konfigurieren wie in der Ausbildungsunterlage A5 beschrieben
6. Anwenderprogramm auf die MMC laden

7. SPS auf STOP lassen
//8. Siemens Stromversorgung Typ 5A wieder abschalten
9. MPI Kabel aus CPU herausziehen und mit TP177B verbinden (vorausgesetzt ich treibe einen passenden Stecker für dessen Stromversorgung auf) 
*Normalerweise ist MPI mit PG-Buchse an der CPU, dann kann das MPI Kabel zum Panel dran bleiben*
10. MMC von der CPU in TP177B umstecken *NEIN*
11. TP177B mit WinCC flex 2008 compact konfigurieren
// 12. Siemens Stromversorgung Typ 5A wieder auf 0
//13. MMC wieder in die CPU tun
14. CPU und TP mit MPI Kabel verbinden
15. Siemens Stromversorgung wieder auf I und die Anlage ist betriebsbereit (unter der Annahme dass sämtliche Sensoren und Aktoren vorhanden sind zu dem Zeitpunkt)
das TP177B erst für den Transfer einstellen. in der Systemsteuerung : Transfer Settings : Chanell 2 : MPI enabled und Remote Control
Eventuell bei Transfer im Wincc die Firmware abfragen und eventuell upgraden.


----------



## HaDi (29 Dezember 2008)

Und hier noch die Handbücher:

Handbuch CPU
Handbuch SM338

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Paul (29 Dezember 2008)

Hallo Praktikant

Auch wenn Jabba und HaDi dir schon geantwortet haben möchte ich auch noch meinen Beitrag zudeinem Problem abgeben.

Ich gehe als selbstverständlich davon aus, das die S7 komplett an 24 V angeschlossen ist, der Simatic Manager mit säntlichen Lizensen installiert ist, und die PG-Schnittstelle auf MPI eingestellt ist.

Das TP177 muß über MPI Stecker + Kabel (baugleich mit Profibus Stecker + Kabel) verbunden sein. 
Wichtig: du soltest an der CPU einen Busstecker verwenden, an dem du hinten einen zweiten Stecker aufstecken kannst (= Verbindung zum PG).

Nun zur eigentlichen Inbetriebnahme:
1. Simatic Manager Hardware Konfiguration öffnen.
2. CPU auf STOP
3. Hardware Konfig. in CPU übertagen (Werkseinsellung der CPU ist MPI 2).
4. S7 Programm in die CPU übertragen.
5. CPU erstmal weiter in STOP lassen, falls es sich um eine "echte Maschine" handelt (wenn es sich nur um einen Simulator handelt an dem nichts krachen kann, kannst du auch auf Run schalten, um zu sehen ob dein S7-Programm überhapt läuft).

6. Ab hier geht es um das TP177
7. Das TP kann während er ganzen Zeit an derf CPU angeschlossen bleiben.
8. Die MMC aus der CPU hat im Panel niemals etwas zu suchen.
9. Am Panel über "Transfer Settings" oder "Control Panel" (den genauen Pfad hab ich jetzt auch nicht im Kopf) die Häckchen machen für "MPI Transfer Enabled" und 
"Remote Enabled"
10. Danach die Projekierung mit WinCC Flex (oder ProTool??) direkt über MPI ins Panel übertragen.


----------



## jabba (29 Dezember 2008)

Und dann wirst Du feststellen
Sch.. irgendwas fehlt.

Stimmt , CPU in Run schalten *ROFL*


----------



## DerPraktikant (30 Dezember 2008)

Morgen,

Danke für die Antworten und die Links.

Zitat:
*Normalerweise ist MPI mit PG-Buchse an der CPU, dann kann das MPI Kabel zum Panel dran bleiben*

Meinst Du damit Sachen wie "Kupplungsdose, 4 polig, 
3RX8000-0CB45" ? Weil die wurden zwar mitbestellt, aber auch nicht geliefert.

Inzwischen seh ich mir den Link mit dem CPU Handbuch mal an


----------



## peter(R) (30 Dezember 2008)

Er meinte wohl

Profibusstecker mit PG Anschluss

z.B. 6ES7972-0BB12-0XA0

peter(R)


----------



## DerPraktikant (30 Dezember 2008)

Ich sehe gerade dass so ziemlich alles fehlt an Verkabelungen was fehlen kann, das obwohl ich dem Siemens-Verkäufer explizit gesagt hatte dass er auch bitte alle Kabel, Stecker usw die zum Programmieren und Betreiben der Anlage nötig sind hinzupacken sollte.

Ich schreibe nun mal alles hier rein was ich hier habe, und dann werde ich, hoffentlich auch mit eurer Hilfe, eine Liste erstellen mit allen Kabeln, Steckern die immer noch durch ihre Abwesenheit auffallen.

Hier neben mir liegen nun:

1 Stromversorgung Typ 5A (Netzstecker für 220VAC habe ich gestern selbst angebracht)
1 CPU314C-2 PtP (mit passenden Steckern für Signaleingänge und -ausgänge)
1 IQ Sense Signalbaugruppe SM338 (mit passendem Stecker für Signaleingänge)
1 Profilschiene 160mm (zu kurz, war mein Fehler)
1 TP177B (Teil des Starterpakets TP177B)
1 MPI Kabel (zwei männliche Anschüsse) (Teil des Starterpakets TP177B)
1 PPI Kabel (überflüssig da wir S7-300 benutzen) (Teil des Starterpakets TP177B)
1 WinCC flexible 2008 Compact samt Lizenz (Teil des Starterpakets TP177B)
1 HMI Manual Collection CD (Teil des Starterpakets TP177B)
1 MMC 512 Kb
4 IQ Sense K80 Optische Näherungssensoren mit Koppeldosen (eben geliefert)


Soweit ich das jetzt sehe sind noch folgende Probleme da:

- Mit dem MPI Kabel lassen sich nur TP und CPU verbinden (was für den Betrieb ja auch ausreicht). Vorher will ich ja aber noch von meinem Laptop aus das mit dem SIMATIC Manager erstellte Anwenderprogramm auf die CPU laden und auch vom Laptop aus die Benutzeroberfläche für das TP mit WinCC flexible 2008 compact erstellen.
Das Problem liesse sich vermutlich mit einem zweiten MPI-Kabel und einem vorhin erwähnten Busstecker mit zwei Anschlüssen auf der CPU lösen oder?
Und kann ich dann wenn ich das MPI Kabel im Laptop mit der CPU verbunden habe und ein weiteres MPI Kabel die CPU mit dem TP verbindet mit diesem Aufbau auch das TP programmieren oder muss ich dafür etwas umstöpseln?
(Passendes MPI-Kabel müsste das hier sein: 6ES79010BF000AA0 )
(Passender Adapter für MPI Kabel an CPU: ? (sollte jedenfalls einen männlichen Eingang und zwei weibliche Ausgänge haben))


- Ein weiteres Problem ist dass zum "TP177B Starterpaket" offenbar nicht die spezifischen Stecker für den 24VDC Anschluss des TP dazugehören, offenbar muss man die auch extra bestellen? Jedenfalls wurde nichts Vergleichbares mitgeliefert... Kennt vielleicht jemand die Bestellnummer davon? Ich habe auf Anhieb nichts entsprechendes im Katalog gefunden. 

Danke im Voraus,
Euer (mittlerweile gestresster) Praktikant


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Dezember 2008)

Hallo Praktikant,
mir ist noch nicht klar wie du auf die CPU kommen möchtest, hast du denn STEP7 und einen CP5512...? 

gruß Helmut


----------



## peter(R) (30 Dezember 2008)

"Normalerweise" ist das MPI Kabel zm TP auf der CPU seite mit dem von mir beschriebenen Stecker versehen. Der ha nach oben eine weiteren Stecker (weiblich) in den man sein Programmierkabel einsteckt. Damit hat man Parallelbetrieb von Laptop und TP.
Was mir in deiner Liste noch zum Glück fehlen würde ist das Programmierkabel ( Laptop-> CPU ) oder hast du das schon ??

Hat das TP177 "spezifische Stecker"  das sind wenn ich mich recht erinnere doch einfach nur eingebaute Klemmen oder ??
Das PPi Kabel ist recht nützlich wenn man mal einen OS up- oder downgrade machen muss was durchaus auch in deinem Fall sein kann.

peter(R)


----------



## peter(R) (30 Dezember 2008)

@Reparatur

oder wenigstens einen PC Adapter mit je nach dem einer USB oder einer seriellen Schnittstelle.

peter(R)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Dezember 2008)

...irgendwo hier war doch noch ein netlink zu verkaufen...

Aber ich empfehle sich direkt an Deltalogic zu wenden und ein neues zu erwerben, ich denke damit ist man besser beraten....


----------



## peter(R) (30 Dezember 2008)

aber nur den für 399 €

....  wenn ich nur ne Adresse hätt .....  *ROFL*
( obwohl es eigentlich nicht mehr zum lachen ist )


peter(R)


----------



## DerPraktikant (30 Dezember 2008)

Nach einigem Suchen habe ich bei einem früheren Projekt einen PC Adapter gefunden (6es79720ca210ax0). Den gedenke ich dann an die serielle Schnittstelle des PCs zu hängen und an die andere Seite ein MPI Kabel das auf die CPU geht.

Hast Du vielleicht eine Bestellnummer für ein MPI Kabel mit dem zusätzlichen weiblichen Stecker am einen Ende? Ich habe hier nur ein langeweiliges  MPI Kabel mit jeweils nur einem männlichen Ende.

Was die Stromeversorgung des TP betrifft, ja da ist jetzt ein spezieller Anschluss dran. Der ähnelt ein bisschen einem doppelten, runden Stecker wie man ihn an vielen kleinen Trafos findet, z.B. hat mein Laptoptrafo hier so einen. Der Anschluss am TP ist aber etwas kleiner und auf der einen Seite gerade (umständliche Beschreibung  ) Langer Rede kurzer Sinn, wenn ich weiterhin nichts finde, bastele ich mir selbst etwas mit Bananensteckern...

Die S7-300 hatten wir schon vorher zum Glück und so konnte ich schon mal ein Programm erstellen. Ich weiss dass ich vermutlich auch all diese Infos selbst zusammen finden könnte, aber da mir dank arg verspäteter jetzt die Zeit wegläuft muss ich alles irgendwie parallel nachsuchen.


----------



## peter(R) (30 Dezember 2008)

Siehe Bestellnr. weiter oben. Das ist der Stecker.  Kabel anklemmen ist Eigenleistung (sind ja nur 2 Drähte)

peter(R)


----------



## Isch (30 Dezember 2008)

Bei den Siemens Panel's ist in der Regel eine Tüte dabei.  

Inhalt :  

- Befestigungen zum Einbau
- *24V Stecker
- *(Ohne Gewähr) Kurzes Handbuch

Wenn nicht vorhanden -> Siemens kontaktieren

Stephan


----------



## peter(R) (30 Dezember 2008)

Der Stecker der fest am Adapter ist das ist schon dein MPI Stecker. Da steht am Kabelabgang auch DP/MPI drauf. die andere seite mit dem weiblichen Sub-D Stecker ist RS 232 und geht zum PC

peter(R)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Dezember 2008)

Die Stecker für die Spannungsversorgung sind eigendlich immer bei den Panels dabei. Falls nicht unter folgender Bestellnummer nachbestellen 6AV6 671-8AXA00-0AX0.

Die Stecker für MPI / Profibus haben folgende 6ES7 972-0BB11-0AX0.

gruß Helmut


----------



## DerPraktikant (14 Januar 2009)

Mittlerweile hat Siemens uns auch die letzten fehlenden Kabel und Stecker geliefert, so dass ich jetzt - mit anderthalb Monaten Verspätung und noch 3 Tagen Praktikum - damit beginnen kann mein Anwenderprogramm auf der realen CPU zu prüfen (ohne angeschlossene Maschinen und mit LED-Testboard)

Bei der Inbetriebnahme habe ich mich an die Ratschläge hier aus dem Forum und an die Ausbildungsunterlage A05 gehalten, und ich habe mir ein winziges Testprogramm geschrieben das wie folgt aussieht:


```
UN E 0.0
S A 2.0
```
 
um zu prüfen ob die Ausgänge angesteuert werden. Dummerweise geschieht überhaupt nichts. Der Editor zeigt mir zwar an dass das Programm in Beobachtungsmodus (Brille) auf RUN ist und auch auf der CPU sind nur die LEDs DC5V und RUN an in dem Fall, in der Brille sehe ich auch dass die Digitalausgänge auf 1 ist, aber wie gesagt, alle DO bleiben auf 0V.

Jetzt die Liste mit Fragen:

Muss ich noch einmal extra Stromkabel von der Stromversorgung 24V 5A zu den Anschlüssen DO+0 21 und DO+30, und DO+1 31 und DO+1 40 legen (die ja fester Bestandteil der CPU314C-2 sind)? Also zumindest auf der Innenseite des Deckels glaube ich das so deuten zu können...

Und angenommen ich schalte jetzt an den ersten Ausgang nur eine LED (mit Widerstand in Serie) zu Testzwecken, und ich will die an den ersten Digitalausgang hängen. Wie genau stecke ich die ein und wie kriege ich sie zum Leuchten mit oben angegebenem Programm? Der Editor legt mir den ersten Digitalausgang automatisch auf 2.0 und verändern kann ich ihn dann nicht.

Und sollten die in der CPU seitlich von den Ein-und ausgängen eingebetteten LEDs nicht auch aufleuchten wenn der entsprechende Ein- resp. Ausgang aktiv ist?

Während der ganzen Zeit wird übrigens auch nirgends ein Fehler angezeigt, weder auf dem PG noch leuchtet eine der enstprechenden LEDs auf der CPU, ausser die rote auf der IQ-Sense-Baugruppe, aber da ist noch nichts angeschlossen.

Tut mir leid für die offensichtlichen Anfängerfragen, aber ich bin grad mit meinem Latein am Ende


----------



## Paul (14 Januar 2009)

Hallo Praktikant

Die Ausgänge müssen an den Klemmen 21 und 31 mit Plus 24V versorgt werden.
Außerdem brauchen die Eingänge und die Ausgänge an den Klemmen 10, 20, 30 und 40 einen Minus.

Fummel nicht mit LEDs und Widerständen rum, hänge einfach einen 24V Leuchtmelder oder ein 24V Relais an den Ausgang. Angeklemmt wird natürlich direkt an der Ausgangsbaugruppe (Ich hoffe du hast nicht nur die Baugruppe sondern auch den zugehörigen Frontstecker)

Die eingebetteten LEDs zeigen natürlich den Signalzustand des jeweiligen Eingangs oder Ausgangs an.

Erkläre nochmal genauer was du mit "Der Editor lässt nur A2.0 zu" meinst.


MfG
Paul


----------



## vierlagig (14 Januar 2009)

brauch die S7-31xC nicht auf 1 auch einen +?


----------



## Paul (14 Januar 2009)

Hallo 4L

Ich gehe mal davon aus das die CPU schon an Spannung ist, weil ja die RUN LED leuchtet.

MfG 
Paul


----------



## vierlagig (14 Januar 2009)

Paul schrieb:


> Hallo 4L
> 
> Ich gehe mal davon aus das die CPU schon an Spannung ist, weil ja die RUN LED leuchtet.
> 
> ...


 
dat is die spannung für die eingänge, nich für die CPU ...


----------



## DerPraktikant (14 Januar 2009)

Danke. Was ich meinte war dass der Editor bei mir automatisch die Adressen der DO und DI festlegt. So ist die erste für die Eingänge automatisch E 0.0 und die erste für die Ausgänge A 2.0 . Und nach meinem Verständnis müsste die erste bei den Ausgängen doch A 0.0 sein und damit auf dem Stecker am Block DO+0 der erste Ausgang sein.
Oder verwechsle ich gerade etwas Wesentliches?

Hinzu kommt noch dass meine CPU partout nur an ein MPI-Netz angeschlossen werden will und das TP bietet mir keine andere Option als PROFIBUS als Subnetz. Und das obwohl der Verkäufer mir versichert hat dass alles auf PROFIBUS funktionnieren würde. Auch hier liegt das Problem vermutlich bei meinem Unverständnis.

Der Aufbau ist der Folgende:

* Laptop mit S7-300 und WinCC flex 2008

* 1xSIMATIC S7, PC ADAPTER USB
Z. ANSCHLUSS AN S7-200/300/400,
C7; MIT USB-KABEL (5M)
EINSETZBAR UNTER WIN 2000/ XP
Ref.6ES7972-0CB20-0XA0 

* 1xSIMATIC DP, ANSCHLUSSSTECKER
FUER PROFIBUS BIS 12 MBIT/S
90 GRAD KABELABGANG,
15,8 X 64 X 35,6 MM (BXHXT),
ABSCHLUSSWIDERSTAND MIT
TRENNFUNKTION, MIT PG-BUCHSE
Ref.6ES7972-0BB12-0XA0 
(letzteres ist an die CPU314c-2 PtP angeschlossen) ​

* 1xSIMATIC NET, PB FC STANDARD,
BUSLEITUNG 2-ADRIG, GESCHIRMT,
SPEZIALAUFBAU F. SCHNELLMONTAGE
20 M
Ref.6XV1830-0EN20 ​​
* 1xSIMATIC NET, PB BUSANSCHLUSS-
STECKER MIT AXIALEM KABELABGANG
F.INDUSTRIE-PC,SIMATIC OP,OLM;TP
Ref.6GK1500-0EA02 
(letzteres hängt am TP177B)


Ich habe jetzt gut zwei Stunden daran rumgedreht und gebastelt um im NetPro dasselbe Bildchen zu erhalten wie in Modul F6 "Bedienen und Beobachten mit WinCC flexible 2005 und dem TP177B" auf S. 37 dargestellt (Da sind CPU und TP am MPI(1) und die CPU hat noch eine zusätzliche Verbindung zu PROFIBUS(1) ). 

Dummerweise sind die einzigen Verbindungen die sich ergeben eine zwischen MPI(1) und CPU sowie eine weitere zwischen PROFIBUS(1) und TP. Und natürlich kann das nicht funktionieren wenn nicht alles am selben Subnetz hängt, aber das sind nunmal die einzigen Einstellungen die ich in der Hardware Konfig resp. im NetPro hinkriegte.

Warum kann man nicht überall Plug&Play haben. Reinstecken und alles klappt. Müsste doch möglich sein...


----------



## DerPraktikant (14 Januar 2009)

Simatic Manager neu gestartet und jetzt hängen CPU und TP beide an MPI(1), wieso auch immer... Ich versuche mich jetzt mal daran.

Mit neuem Betriebssystem auf dem TP kann ich jetzt schon mal mein WinCC flex Projekt rüberladen...

Ok, zumindest mein WinCC flex Projekt ist jetzt schon mal auf dem TP, wenn auch noch keine der Variablen dem Anwenderprogramm der CPU zugeordnet sind. Immerhin schon etwas


----------



## Paul (14 Januar 2009)

> Was ich meinte war dass der Editor bei mir automatisch die Adressen der DO und DI festlegt. So ist die erste für die Eingänge automatisch E 0.0 und die erste für die Ausgänge A 2.0 . Und nach meinem Verständnis müsste die erste bei den Ausgängen doch A 0.0 sein und damit auf dem Stecker am Block DO+0 der erste Ausgang sein.
> Oder verwechsle ich gerade etwas Wesentliches?


 
Die Adressierung der Eingänge und Ausgänge wird in der Hardware Konfiguration festgelegt. Du kannst die Adressen verwenden welche das System automatisch aufgrund des Steckplatzes vergibt, du kannst aber die Systemvorgabe auch abwählen und die Adressen selbst vergeben.

Wenn du beispielsweise eine Ausgangskarte mit 4 Byte (A0.0 bis A3.7) hast, dann ist links oben das Byte 0, links unten das Byte 1, rechts oben ds Byte 2 und rechts unten das Byte 3.
Wenn du eine gemischte Eingangs/Ausgangsbaugruppe hast sind die Eingänge links, die Ausgänge rechts.


----------



## DerPraktikant (14 Januar 2009)

Ah, ich glaube jetzt habe ich die Systematik verstanden
Demnach müsste dann DI+0 das E 0.x Byte sein
DI+1 das E 1.x
DO+0 das A 2.x
und DO+1 das A 3.x
Dann muss ich jetzt nur noch meine CPU davon überzeugen


----------



## DerPraktikant (14 Januar 2009)

Langsam lichten sich meine Probleme. Hauptsächlich ist das Hauptrpoblem weiterhin das dass die Digitalausgänge offenbar weiterhin nicht reagieren. Stromkabel habe ich zwar mittlerweile an die vorhin angegebenen Anschlüsse geklemmt. Ich bin mir zwar mittlerweile nicht merh sicher wie genau man einen Aktor an die Digitalausgabe anschliessen soll. 

Nehmen wir mal an ich hätte einen kleinen Gleichspannungsmotor der mit 24V läuft. Um den jetzt mit dem ersten Digitalausgang anzusteuern (A 2.0), wie müsste ich da das + und - Kabel des Motors anschliessen?
Das müsste dann + an 22 und - an Masse (z.B. 30) sein, oder?

Ausserdem leuchtet schon die ganze Zeit an meiner SM338 IQ Sense Baugruppe die rote LED und ich weiss nicht so richtig warum. Busstecker an der Rückseite ist drin und die Stromversorgung ist auch angeklemmt. Kann das daran liegen dass noch keiner der Sensoren angeschlossen ist?


----------



## Paul (14 Januar 2009)

> Dann muss ich jetzt nur noch meine CPU davon überzeugen :wink:


 
Was für Eingänge und Ausgänge benutzt du eigentlich?
Die 314C ist doch ein mehr oder weniger würfelförmiges Gerät. Rechts sind zwei Türchen, dahinter sind die Onboard Eingänge und Ausgänge (gehören fest zum Gerät) und sind nach Systemvorgabe folgendermasen adressiert.
24 Stück Eingänge 
Eingangsbyte 124 bestehend aus E124.0 ....  E124.7
Eingangsbyte 125 bestehend aus E125.0 ....  E125.7
Eingangsbyte 126 bestehend aus E126.0 ....  E126.7
16 Stück Ausgänge 
Ausgangsbyte 124 bestehend aus A124.0 ....  A124.7
Ausgangsbyte 125 bestehend aus A125.0 ....  A125.7

Verwendest du diese oder hast du noch eine *digitale* Eingangs/Ausgangsbaugruppe rechts an deinen Würfel angereiht.

Wenn du etwas angereiht hast, muß das in der Hardwarekonfig eingetragen sein.
Schau da nach welche Adressen dafür vergeben sind.
z.B. Eingänge 0 + 1   Ausgänge 2 + 3  das würde bedeuten
Eingangsbyte 0 bestehend aus E0.0 ....  E0.7
Eingangsbyte 1 bestehend aus E1.0 ....  E1.7
Ausgangsbyte 2 bestehend aus E2.0 ....  E2.7
Ausgangsbyte 3 bestehend aus E3.0 ....  E3.7

Wo machst du eigentlich Praktikum, die scheinen sich ja eifrig um dich zu kümmern.

MfG
Paul


----------



## Paul (14 Januar 2009)

> Ausserdem leuchtet schon die ganze Zeit an meiner SM338 IQ Sense Baugruppe die rote LED und ich weiss nicht so richtig warum. Busstecker an der Rückseite ist drin und die Stromversorgung ist auch angeklemmt. Kann das daran liegen dass noch keiner der Sensoren angeschlossen ist?


 
Vergiss die SM338 solange du noch nicht die einfachen Eingänge und Ausgänge durchschaust.

Du kannst in deinem Programm z.B. den Ausgang A100.3 setzen, das Programm wird das nicht anmeckern, wenn der A100.3 aber nicht vorhanden ist, kanner auch nicht kommen.
Schau was in deiner Hardware adressiert ist.

MfG
Paul


----------



## DerPraktikant (14 Januar 2009)

Jetzt klappts. Beim Ausgang anstelle von A 2.0 A 124.0 eingegeben (Systemvorgabe) und die LED leuchtet. Gut es war vielleicht offensichtlich für den Fachmann, aber den Laien freuts trotzdem 

Dann versuche ich jetzt mal das eigentliche Anwenderprogramm ans Laufen zu kriegen.

Danke nochmals


----------



## DerPraktikant (15 Januar 2009)

Morgen allerseits

Gleich noch ein paar weitere Fragen:

Wo finde ich die richtige Adressierung für meinen Analogeingang? Auf meiner CPU314c-2 nutze ich dafür mal bei AI 0 die Anschlüsse 2 und 4 (Spannungseingang). Den Wert lese ich dann mit dem Baustein FC105 ein, wie man mir es hier angeraten hat.

Darin habe ich jetzt unter anderem auch die Zeile


```
IN :=PEW6
```
 
stehen. Derjenige der mir die Zeile empfohlen hat, hat dann gemeint das PEW6 müsste aber möglicherweise noch geändert werden und ich sollte mir dann die Hardwarekonfig dafür anschaun. Habe ich jetzt auch getan, nur finde ich nichts was "PEW6" ähnelt. Die Eingänge der Analoganschlüsse sind weiterhin auf "Systemvorgabe" wobei da "Anfang: 752" steht. Da ich meinen Analogsensor dann gleich an den ersten Eingang anschliessen will nehme ich an dass 752 dann meiner ist. Die Frage ist nur, was schreibe ich dem FC105 dann hin? Vielleicht das hier:


```
IN :=E 752
```
 
?

Weiterhin leuchtet auch die rote SF LED meiner SM338 sofort nach Einschalten auf. Die SM338 hängt in der Hardwarekonfig an 4. Stelle, und ist bislang nur mit diesem extra Datenstecker an der Rückseite mit der CPU verbunden, und sonst hängt nichts daran. Das deutet ja schon mal auf einen Fehler hin, aber da ich noch gar nichts daran gebastelt habe verwundert es mich doch etwas. Weiss vielleicht einer Rat?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Paul (15 Januar 2009)

PEW steht für *P*eripherie *E*ingangs *W*ort
Wenn vorher PEW 6 dasteht musst du das durch PEW 752 ersetzen.

E 752  gibt es nicht. 

MfG
Paul


----------



## DerPraktikant (15 Januar 2009)

Verstehe, danke.
Und wenn man Peripherie Eingangs Realzahl braucht? So wie ich gerade?

das sollte dann PED752 sein oder?


----------



## vierlagig (15 Januar 2009)

möööp, FC105 nimmt dein word und macht ein real daraus.
analogin als real gibt es nicht (zumindest ist das meine bescheidene erfahrung  )


----------



## DerPraktikant (15 Januar 2009)

Auf PEW752 geändert wird es wieder gut.


----------



## DerPraktikant (15 Januar 2009)

Irgendwie hakt es daran dass mein OB1 den FB1 nicht so richtig aufrufen will.

Mein OB1 enthält lediglich die Zeile

```
UC FB1
```
womit er dann bedigungslos den FB1 starten sollte, in dem das Programm steht (das mittlerweile arg gekürzt wurde aus Zeitgründen). Tut er aber nicht.


```
CALL FB1,DB1
```
habe ich auch versucht, da kommt dann automatisch die Liste mit den Eingaben und Ausgaben meines FB1 hin, wenn ich da dann die entsprechenden Adressen reinschreibe wie sie in der Hardwarekonfig stehen, und für den Analogeingang dann PED752 (weil er PEW752 nicht annimmt). Insgesamt kann ich das dann auch rüberladen und starten, geht aber gleich wieder in STOP und die rote LED geht an.

So wie ich das hier deute klappt der übergang von FB1 im OB1 dann nicht, obwohl es meines Wissens aber sollte.

Gibt es keinen Aufrufbefehl der ohne viele Fragen zu stellen gleich zu dem Baustein übergeht den er aufrufen soll?

Nachtrag:

```
UC FB1
```
scheint doch die passende Zeile zu sein. Wenn FB1 ein einfaches kleines Programmchen ist welches zwei LEDs nach 5 Sekunden anmachen soll klappt alles reibungslos.

Dann kommt der Fehler doch wohl vom Inhalt meines FB1. Ich schau mir dannmal die Sprungleiste an als nächstes


----------



## Paul (15 Januar 2009)

> CALL FB1,DB1


Das ist schon richtig so.





> Analogeingang dann PE*D*752 (weil er PE*W*752 nicht annimmt).


 
Du mußt das *W*ort in ein *D*oppelwort unmandeln.

L PEW 752........... // Lade Peripherieeingangswort 752
ITD .....................// wandle Integer zu Doppelinteger
T MD 20 ..............// Transferiere das Ergebnis ins Merkerdoppelwort 20
.........................// das MD 20 geht von M20.0 bis M23.7 dieser Bereich darf nirgendwo 
..........................// anders verwendet sein, sont mußt du dir ein anderes freies 
.........................// Doppelwort suchen.

Dies muß im OB1 *vor* dem Aufruf des FB1 stehen.
Dort wo du PED752 hinschreiben wolltest, schreibst jetzt MD20.
Falls der FB1 Zahlenformat "Real" erwartet mußt nach ITD noch
DTR (*D*oubleinteger *t*o *R*eal) schreiben.


----------

